# Anyone else's on Apoquel .. ? (Questions..)



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

If so, is your vet short/out of supply too?

Has this meant your dog now is not on Apoquel as there's 'none left'.. if yes, how's your dog getting on whilst not being on it or on a smaller dose if your trying to make your tablets last longer? 

Our vet has none to give us and we received a letter about it from Zoetis (or something of that kinda name) We had Willows dose down to 1 tab every 5 days.. we ran out but was booked in at the vets for Kyzer a few days after she was due another anyway.. The vet has always said the Apoquel will help her ears.. so after day 5 then no tablet.. i've never seen her ears go as bad! We had a huge flare up!! But then the vets is now out of Apoquel so we had to get more of the drops he makes for us (marbocyl & colvasone together - a nice expensive mix at £1 per 1ml it works out at  ) We was using them once a week with apoquel anyway.. now back to daily until her ears calm down then lower the dose or frequency. Today she's started licking her paws.. i'm hoping to god it's just because of the hot weather but i'm dreading the licking and chewing coming back  So i wanted to know how everyone else is getting on as i've seen a few people on here mention it 

Thanks x


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Unfortunately it looks as though a shortage is the case
Shortage of Apoquel Allergy Drug to Last Into 2015

I am trying to see if i can find it online for you to get with a prescription


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhh that's not good - esp with a new drug, I wonder if they've been taken by surprise at the uptake of it (it was our next step for Maisie)

We're still using steroids for her  - dose is right down & it does seem to be controlling things but obviously not a hugely long term solution (her allergies are seasonal so should hopefully get her weaned off them late autumn)

Fingers crossed you can find some


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

viovet have limited of the 16mg ones 
Apoquel | Apoquel tablets for Dogs - VioVet

none on vet medic or animed

I think it is a real issue.

I hope you can find an alternative for your girl while they resolve these issues.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

babycham2002 said:


> Unfortunately it looks as though a shortage is the case
> Shortage of Apoquel Allergy Drug to Last Into 2015
> 
> I am trying to see if i can find it online for you to get with a prescription


I have had a brief nosey and the one's i've been on say out of stock.

I only asked if other vets are the same as i'm sure someone posted on the day we we're told none left that they had just been put on it 

Just my luck that link will be true 'last into next year' and we'll end up back at sq.1


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

It does say that existing customers should hopefully be able to get it to continue to treat dogs already on it so I think your vets need to go back to their supplier and point this out to them


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hyperdrug and manor pharmacy both out

Possible someones vet was going to prescribe it without realising the issues.


I really hope the time scale is a conservative estimation.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

babycham2002 said:


> viovet have limited of the 16mg ones
> Apoquel | Apoquel tablets for Dogs - VioVet
> 
> none on vet medic or animed
> ...


Thanks.. thats the one we need  Will send them an e-mail to see how likely we are to get it if i get a prescription . Thankyou so much x


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> It does say that existing customers should hopefully be able to get it to continue to treat dogs already on it so I think your vets need to go back to their supplier and point this out to them





Lilylass said:


> Ohhh that's not good - esp with a new drug, I wonder if they've been taken by surprise at the uptake of it (it was our next step for Maisie)
> 
> We're still using steroids for her  - dose is right down & it does seem to be controlling things but obviously not a hugely long term solution (her allergies are seasonal so should hopefully get her weaned off them late autumn)
> 
> Fingers crossed you can find some


Hm maybe, i don't want to be 'kicking up a fuss' though  if my vet can't source it then sh't happens i guess  The letter from Zoetis said they could not supply my vets and they were sorry  
Vet said he's seen this happen before with new things, take off amazingly then have issues and they are no-more  not exactly what i wanted to hear lol. Will just have to keep a close eye on Willow and follow up babychams posts 

Sorry to hear your still on steroids  poor girl. I hated steroids with Willow and wouldn't want to touch them again as she kept wee'ing in her sleep and randomly which made her really 'upset' with herself .. she must of got into 'big trouble' before rescue if she wee'd indoors as she was petrified of us when we cleaned it up


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

I work in a vet surgery - the drug has been so effective and so popular that the manufacturers cannot keep up with demand. It's totally out of stock for the time being, all the stockists (the pharmacies and the wholesales) have none.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Little P said:


> I work in a vet surgery - the drug has been so effective and so popular that the manufacturers cannot keep up with demand. It's totally out of stock for the time being, all the stockists (the pharmacies and the wholesales) have none.


Out of interest, how are the dogs getting on that had it but now can't have it? I understand if you can't say because of what your job is and i am not going to ask what people are using instead of the drug.. Just wondering how quickly, if at all. other dogs have gone back to their version of sq1  or are they managing fine?


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I work in a vet surgery too, and the information we've had from the manufacturer is that the demand was way above anything they'd anticipated, and they sold out of their years worth of stock in only a few months. It is a worldwide problem.

They've also had to limit the amount of Apoquel that each vet surgery is allowed to order, as some unscrupulous vets were buying loads in and selling it on to other vets at a profit! We had put a number of clients on it, only to discover that we couldn't order any more. 

Also, apparently one of the ingredients takes around a year to grow, so it's going to be a while before they are able to meet the demand.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Apoquel.... arrrrrrrgh! :mad2:

It's worked so well - too well - and now we're fresh out of 5.4mg and will be out of everything else very soon.  We're up to our order limit. Zoetis sent us the letters to pass on to clients using it.

Bit gutted.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

JenSteWillow said:


> Thanks.. thats the one we need  Will send them an e-mail to see how likely we are to get it if i get a prescription . Thankyou so much x


I really hope you can



magpie said:


> Also, apparently one of the ingredients takes around a year to grow, so it's going to be a while before they are able to meet the demand.


Wow, I wonder what that is


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

JenSteWillow said:


> Out of interest, how are the dogs getting on that had it but now can't have it? I understand if you can't say because of what your job is and i am not going to ask what people are using instead of the drug.. Just wondering how quickly, if at all. other dogs have gone back to their version of sq1  or are they managing fine?


They're back to managing things as they were pre-apoquel for the most part I think.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. 

I hope someone somewhere comes up with a resolution soon as it seems to of helped many dogs who hadn't had much luck with other stuff  

Would be interesting to know what the mystery one year ingredient is...


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

JenSteWillow said:


> Sorry to hear your still on steroids  poor girl. I hated steroids with Willow and wouldn't want to touch them again as she kept wee'ing in her sleep and randomly which made her really 'upset' with herself .. she must of got into 'big trouble' before rescue if she wee'd indoors as she was petrified of us when we cleaned it up


Poor button  Ben rarely barked - only if something really, really stressed him out - if he did, he'd cower afterwards so I guess someone must've hit him when he did before he came to me 

The weeing is an issue  - I had cut the steroids right down but she was itching again so vet said to increase them a bit. Have found a balance where it's lower than it was and the itching has stopped again  BUT she has had a couple of accidents in the past week or so 

Think it must be when she's asleep as well ....

Sure the carpet is getting smelly now (I do leave some empty duvet covers on the floor as they're easily washed) but no idea what to do .....

Itchy dog -v- piddling dog seems to be the options


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Flaming typical...I have a vet's appointment tomorrow evening and was going to ask if Dylan could try this as he is getting really bad lately.Looks like there's no point asking now :sad:


----------



## Finnboy (Aug 1, 2013)

It's been fab for Finn....he was on a tablet twice a day for a fortnight, all chewing stopped....once we established what he was allergic to we've been making some environmental changes and he's been dropped to one tablet a day.....on Friday our vet told us he's running out and unsure when he'll be able to get more....

We have three tablets left.....Finn has been on half a tablet daily since Friday and he is definitely licking and scratching more than he was but not chewing himself badly yet..we'll have run out totally by this time next week!

We can't make his vaccine until September/October time for the seasonal weeds he's allergic to but we are hoping we've reduced the dust mites enough to relieve his itching a bit! Lots of malaseb baths for his yeast allergy too!

I will be gutted if he chews himself raw again!


----------



## excellium (Apr 25, 2014)

The whole Apoquel thing is a farce because some are getting it and some are not. We split our time between Essex and Cornwall and our vets in Essex ran out in July and have had none at all since. Luckily as I have experience of these things happening before I stocked up with enough to run until mid-October paying £136 for 100 tablets which is affordable. It has truly been a miracle drug for my black Labrador and has transformed his life. In October just after the tablets ran out we went to Cornwall and he had a massive flare up. His back developed sores, his paws were sore and he was thoroughly miserable. I battled with it for a few days with my old methods of Hibi-scrub, Maleseb, and other things but to no avail and he then developed a secondary skin infection. This required a visit to the vets and antibiotics and a steroid injection. (He cant have steroids orally as they make him very ill). Imagine my surprise when the vet told me they had Apoquel but could not prescribe it as Barney had not originally been prescribed it from them. They said they had got regular supplies but only enough for dogs already on it. I also inquired with the other local vet and was told exactly the same thing. 
In desperation I looked on the internet and found a supplier but they were now £300 per 100 which as a carer on limited income was impossible for me to afford. We have returned to Essex now and my vet still has none. After more surfing I have found that Vetimed another internet supplier has some but they want £379 per 100. 
I find this repulsive and preying on desperate dog owners and so unethical when profit comes before a dogs welfare. It seems to me that there must be an awful lot of backhanders going on somewhere along the line of supply because it is available if you are willing to pay the ransom. The price is going up and up and I am just praying this does not become the norm when normal supplies are resumed because I for one could never afford it. In the meantime onwards and upwards with the battle to stop him itching.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Is this just a red herring or could Vetimed have it in stock?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Misi said:


> Is this just a red herring or could Vetimed have it in stock?


They do indeed but as the poster above you have said, at £3.79 per tablet which is three times the price of the original price it seems


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh, I see . Taking the pee a bit, eh? But if it's the only way of getting supplies...


----------

